# First Timer needs some advice please...



## aldershot1 (May 21, 2006)

Hi All, we are taking our maiden voyage to Spain in January 2011 for a couple of months. Like many others we have booked several of the CCC rallies and so all that is in place. However, we have a couple of days spare before we pull in to our first stop at Castillos de Banos and are considering a couple of options:

1. Stop over for 2/3 nights at International Aranjuez just outside of Madrid and then go into Madrid by train and do the sight seeing bit.
2. Strike on down to Gibraltar and sample the 'rock' before heading to Banos.

Would welcome anyones thoughts as to which they would opt for also any details of experiences of the Madrid site or any sites we could use in around Gib. Also how advisable it would be to book in advance.

Any help would be much appreciated

Thanks

A1


----------



## unitedgirl (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi

Cant help on the Madrid sites but towards Gib the closest official site is at San Roque, about 10 mins drive from the border to Gib, or the other side of Gib is Tarifa with many camp sites, Tarifa is a haven for Kite Surfers and it is amazing to see hundreds of them out on the waves, the sites are all within a short walk to the beach and the beach itself is stunning. The only down side is that it is windy pretty much all year round but the weather does tend to be warm, we were down there yesterday and it was 24 degrees (but windy!!)

Many people talk about wild camping near the border at La Linea but not sure if it is still "allowed". 

To drive back up to Castillo de Banos from Gibraltar would be about 3.5 hours at a steady pace.

Weather in Southern Spain is good at the moment and has been the warmest October I have know in recent years.

Enjoy.


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

We did the Rock some years back when we rented an apartment. Not impressed and the apes are a menace. The town is little England.

Can't help on Madrid either.

We use the Rough Guide and the ACSI guide as our bibles for info and cheap but goodcampsites.

Tarifa has a good site in the ACSI guide and access to the beach. We were there a couple of weeks back. The town is typically slightly seedy 'cos of the hippy surf image, but OK. 

Good excursion to look at Vejer west from Tarifa, also the ranch Acampo Bierto, near Medina Sidonia (north of Vejer) for insight to the horses and bulls for the ring. Conil is a really nice Spanish resort with a superb beach.

Not sure about your Banos. If it's the one near Bailen near Linares, there is a good ACSI site at Santa Elena just north of there. The walking in the Rio Borosa is superb near Cazorla.

Hope this helps and have a good one.


----------

